# Lyle Steinman Training and Handling Seminar (Sat/Sun July 19/20th 2014)



## Joe Wilt (Nov 19, 2011)

Please join us for our Retriever Training & Handling Seminar. Lyle will be covering drills, marking setups and Hunt Test & Super Retriever Series handling, advanced dog work. Joe will be covering young dog material. We will cover basics through transition focusing on Swim-By, drills, use of the e-collar, marking, Y drill, etc with an open forum style for questions and answer. Seminar is $ 125.00 (please register at Entry Express). All military active & retired personnel are FREE! All military personnel please email Lyle at [email protected] your (Name, address & phone number)

Seminar will be held at Castile Creek Kennels 30 minutes north of Kansas City 15 minutes east of St. Joseph, MO. Find us on Facebook for upcoming details on seminar.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Seminar has been finalized on Entry Express.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Children under 18 FREE. Please bring your dog or puppy. Everyone welcomed.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

We have a few spots left. Anyone wanting to stop by the kennels this afternoon please due. We would love to have you.

Lyle


----------

